# switchgrass



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

how does switchgrass compare to johnsongrass for hay,if it hadn't been for johnsongrass I wouldn't have had enough hay,an I was wanting to plant some more but cant find seed.Been reading a little about switchgrass and thought it might be as good or better.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Switchgrass is a bunch grass which means eventually it the field will be full of "stumps".

Switchgrass is a native range grass with small seeds, meaning it is slow to establish.

Switchgrass is good if harvested young enough. As it grows older it becomes tougher. 
Makes a better grazing forage than a hay forage. 
I do not believe it is good as a standing hay crop ie stockpiled.


----------



## irekkin (Nov 18, 2011)

in virginia johnsongrass is considered a noxious weed and the sale of seed is prohibited, but my cows love it, go figure. if you've already got johnsongrass i don't think you have to worry about re-seeding it, it'll take care of itself. seriously, switchgrass and gammagrass are good warm season grass alternatives.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 5, 2011)

I went to a switchgrass demostration for ethanol, when it gets tall (about 6 to 8 foot) they use it for ethanol, or are in the beginning stages of it but they said you could cut it about 1 to 3 foot for feed and is pretty substantial for that purpose


----------

